# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  **)))اشرف مروان الجاسوس المصري الذى حّير اسرائيل(((**  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## amir111

* أشرف مروان
الجاسوس السوبر الذى خدع اسرائيل و حتى الان تحتار فى شأنه.        *    *أشرف مروان زوج منى جمال عبد الناصر فى وثائق لجنة جرنات
عن جريدة الشرق الاوسط
نجحت مصر في زرع جاسوس مزدوج هو الذي سميناه «شخصية مقربة جدا من الرئيسين المصريين، جمال عبد الناصر، وأنور السادات»، والذي كان قناة أساسية لنقل المعلومات التي تريد مصر نقلها الى اسرائيل. وما زال الاسرائيليون محتارين في أمره. ورغم مرور 34 سنة على الحرب و32 سنة على الانتهاء من خدماته، هناك من يقول انه كان جاسوسا لاسرائيل وعمل من خلال رغبته في الحصول على مال (بلغ مجموع ما تقاضوه 3 ملايين دولار خلال ست سنوات) ومن خلال عدائه للنظام المصري بسبب سياسة التأميم التي أفقدت عائلته أملاكها، وهناك من يحمل رأيا آخر، مثل رئيس شعبة الاستخبارات العسكرية، ايلي زعيرا، الذي يعتقد بأنه كان جاسوسا مزدوجا استخدمته المخابرات المصرية لتوصيل معلومات لاسرائيل معظمها معلومات صحيحة تؤدي الى زرع الثقة به وقسم منها معلومات مبرمجة أرادت مصر أن تصل الى اسرائيل بهدف تضليلها وطمأنتها. وقد حسمت لجنة التحقيق الأمر بقولها ان هذا المصدر كان جاسوسا لاسرائيل فقط وليس مزدوجا. وقبل عدة سنوات، في أعقاب ظهور هذا الجاسوس في احتفال بمناسبة ذكرى حرب أكتوبر، الى جانب الرئيس المصري الحالي، حسني مبارك، أقيمت لجنة تحقيق استخبارية في اسرائيل لتعيد التحقيق في شخصية هذا الرجل وهل كان جاسوسا مخلصا لاسرائيل أم انه كان مزدوجا، وتوصلت اللجنة الى القناعة بأنه كان مخلصا لاسرائيل، وإذا كان قد نقل أخبارا مضللة فإنه فعل ذلك من دون قصد وان من المحتمل أن يكون قد انكشف في مصر فراحوا يستغلونه ويوصلون اليه المعلومات المنقوصة والموجهة بهدف التضليل.
عن جريدة العربى الناصرية
31عامًا تتخبط أجهزة الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية فى السؤال هل كان د. أشرف مروان أكبر جاسوس جنده الموساد الإسرائيلى فى تاريخه، أم أنه كان عميلا ً مزدوجا خدر إسرائيل عشية حرب أكتوبر 1973. 
أجهزة الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية فشلت فى الإجابة عن السؤال، ومنذ أربع سنوات كاملة، انتقل هذا الجدال حول شخصية الدكتور أشرف مروان زوج ابنة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر. إلى صفحات الجرائد العبرية، فلا يكاد يمر شهر حتى تنشر الصحف الإسرائيلية الكبرى تحقيقا أو مقالا عن الموضوع، عن قصة د. أشرف مروان، وتتساءل عن حقيقة أشرف مروان. 
مسرحية العرض المتواصل انتهت فى شهر أكتوبر الماضى عندما أدركت أجهزة الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنها شربت أكبر مقلب فى تاريخها. 
وقبل ثلاثة أيام، وتحديدا فى 5-5-2005، قررت هذه الأجهزة إشراك القراء الإسرائيليين فى حل اللغز. عندما نشرت صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت فى موقعيها باللغتين العبرية والعربية تقريرا يفيد أن المخابرات الإسرائيلية حسمت القضية، وقررت الاعتراف بالخديعة الكبرى التى تعرضت لها. وهى أن الدكتور أشرف مروان نسيب الرئيس عبدالناصر كان ركنا أساسيا من خطة التمويه والخداع التى سبقت حرب أكتوبر. 
وأن الإسرائيليين حصلوا على الإجابة على السؤال الذى حيرهم بشكل غير مباشر من القاهرة، على طريقة نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم معنا. وتكشف صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت القصة الكاملة للتقصير الذى وقعت فيه أجهزة الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية فى عملية د. أشرف مروان التى عرفت كوديا باسم عملية بابل. ونشرت فى موقعها الإليكترونى مبدئيا تفاصيل حل اللغز التى جاءت على النحو التالى. 
نظر أحد رجال الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية الذى أرغم على البقاء فى قاعدته يوم عيد الفصح، منذ أيام، إلى شاشة العرض التليفزيونى، وبعد ثانية عاد إلى الوراء فى حركة عصبية مندهشًا. 
كان على الحائط أمامه عشرات الشاشات التى انطلقت منها أصوات وصور من العالم العربى، لكن بثا واحدًا من التليفزيون المصرى خطف نظره، وشل تفكيره. هل هذا هو؟ سأل نفسه بصوت عال واقترب من الشاشة، وقال: ولكن كيف يمكن ذلك؟. ومن ثم قام بنسخ الشريط وأدخله إلى جهاز الكومبيوتر، واستخدم برمجية الجرافيك. كما فحص صورًا أخرى من الأرشيف للشخصية التى رآها وقارنها، صورة تلو الأخرى. ولم يراوده أدنى شك - إنه هو بالفعل. 
وتقول صحيفة يديعوت أحرونوت: ما كشفته الشخصية الاستخباراتية الإسرائيلية هذه، بمحض الصدفة، فى تلك الوردية، عبر شبكة التليفزيون المصرية الرسمية وتم نشره، بفضل يقظته، بين عدة جهات استخباراتية إسرائيلية، قد يكون الحل للغز الذى ظل يحير الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية منذ حرب أكتوبر. ففى الفيلم التليفزيونى القصير يظهر الرئيس المصرى، حسنى مبارك، فى ظهر يوم ال6 أكتوبر 2004، - وهو يسلم ويحتضن د. أشرف مروان قبل أن ينطلقا معا لوضع باقة من الزهور على قبر الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر. 
الشريط نفسه نشر لأول مرة فى موقع يديعوت أحرونوت باللغة العبرية، وفيه يقف د. أشرف مروان، بعد 31 عامًا من حرب أكتوبر، ويصافح بود حقيقى الرئيس مبارك، أمام الكاميرات، فى مراسم النصر على العدو الصهيونى، ويرافقه فى وضع إكليل من الزهور على ضريح الرئيس الراحل، جمال عبد الناصر. 
ويرافق الشريط تعليق الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية فى جملة قصيرة مفيدة تقول: وهكذا، لم يتبق مجال للشك، فما كان الرئيس المصرى، حسنى مبارك، ليعامل أكبر خائن عرفته مصر فى تاريخها، هذه المعاملة. صورة واحدة تساوى ألف مناقشة بين المثقفين. 
هذا الشريط الخطير والتعليق الذى يرافقه يعتبر بمثابة رد اعتبار مد للدكتور أشرف مروان للاتهامات التى روجتها الصحف الإسرائيلية، وظلت تلوكها بعض الأقلام العربية، دون مبرر. وصمت الدكتور مروان، معلنا أنه سيكتب مذكراته ليرد بها على كل تلك الأقاويل، لكن الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية سبقته بالاعتراف بفشلها علنيا فى الصحف الإسرائيلية هذا الأسبوع. 
وتعتبر قضية بابل إحدى أكثر القضايا إثارة للجدل فى تاريخ الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية. 
حيث يعتبرها قادة الشاباك إخفاقا كبيرًا ومتواصلا ً للموساد، أدى إلى مفاجأة تامة فى حرب أكتوبر. ومع ذلك يصر الموساد على عدم الاعتراف بالفشل. وقد وصلت الخلافات إلى ذروتها الشهر الماضى، عندما قدم اللواء إيلى زعيرا، رئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية الإسرائيلية السابق، شكوى ضد رئيس جهاز الموساد السابق تسفى زامير، الذى اتهمه خلال مقابلة تليفزيونية مع الصحفى دان مرجليت بأنه سرَّب وكشف اسم العميل الكبير د. أشرف مروان. 
على كل حال لقد أعلنت مصادر فى الموساد أن الموضوع لم يعد محل جدال أو خلاف بعد أن شوهدت المصافحة الحميمية بين مبارك وبين رجُلنا فى القاهرة.*

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

شكرا علي الموضوع يا امير
وكونت مختفي فين اليومين الافاتو :Big Grin: 
وبلش كلام في السياسة  لنروح في حديد :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## هامان

اشرف مروان عليه كلام كتير وحتى الان لم يثبت انه كان عميل للمخابرات
المخابرات لم تنشر ما يدل حتى الان 
على انه كان عميلا لها
هناك كلام كبير يحوم حول اشرف مروان وعلاقاته التجارية مع احد الامراء العرب
والتجارة داخل اسرائيل

----------


## محمد العزب

تسلم ايديك ياأمير باشا
حصلي موقف ظريف بسبب أشرف مروان 
كنت بأدي التربيه العسكريه في الكلية 
والمقدم الي بيديلنا الدوره كان بيتكلم عن الجاسوسية 
وقعد يتكلم على أشرف مروان كتير ويقول ده كان دوره كبير في حرب 6 اكتوبر
المهم
بعد ما الراجل قبله اتقطع من الكلام  :Big Grin: 
قولتله ممكن سؤال يا افندم قالي اتفضل
قولتله مين اشرف مروان ده وكان بيشتغل ايه   :Doh: 
الحمد لله ربنا ستر يومها كان هيطردني من الدوره  :Big Grin: 
وقالي كان شغال بقال   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## صقر القسام

بغض النظر عن ما يقوله الصهاينة فاقوالهم مخادعة في الغالب  مجرد ظهور المذكور مصاحبا لحسني باراك كافي لتاكيد انه كان عميلا ومن العملاء المهمين للكيان الصهيوني  والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## khaled777

إخواني الكرام لقد سرني عنوان الموضوع ، لكن بعد قرائته قراءة عابرة تبين أن هناك تناقض في الموضوع ، والذي يؤكد أن هناك معلومات غير صحيحة في الموضوع أو على الأقل غير دقيقة !  رغم أنني لا أعرف أي خلفية عن هذه الشخصية .  أولاً أين الأجهزة الآمنية عند الإسرائليين وخاصة في مثل هذه المنظمات الاستخبارية إذا كان من قبل 40 سنة لديهم أجهزة كشف الكذب وغير ذلك ، فأين اختفت الآن ؟! ولماذا لم تقم بدورها ؟  ـ ثم قد ذكرت أن الإسرائيلين يعلمون أنه عميل لهم وفقط ، وأنهم يعلمون عن صلته المقربة من الرئيس وأن ذلك لمجرد التمويه والحصول على معلومات لصالح إسرائيل .  فكيف تكون نفس تلك المعلومة يحصلون عليها بعد أكثر من30 سنة ويكتشفون بها ذاتها أنه كان عميلاً لمصر ؟  في الموضوع لبس والله أعلم  ودمتم بخير

----------


## khaled777

> تسلم ايديك ياأمير باشا
> حصلي موقف ظريف بسبب أشرف مروان 
> كنت بأدي التربيه العسكريه في الكلية 
> والمقدم الي بيديلنا الدوره كان بيتكلم عن الجاسوسية 
> وقعد يتكلم على أشرف مروان كتير ويقول ده كان دوره كبير في حرب 6 اكتوبر
> المهم
> بعد ما الراجل قبله اتقطع من الكلام 
> قولتله ممكن سؤال يا افندم قالي اتفضل
> قولتله مين اشرف مروان ده وكان بيشتغل ايه  
> ...

 ههههههههههه موقف لطيف  :Drive1:    الله يبارك فيك

----------


## amir111

(((*شكرا* )))  *علي المرور 
يا
شباب*

----------


## Ahmed H ©

همة دول الرجالة بجد
الله على اللى زية

----------


## rafiek

والله مجال المخابرات ده عالم ملئ بالألغاذ والأسرار والخبايا ويا خبر النهارده بفلوس بكره يبقى ببلاش  
والأيام هي التي ستكشف الحقيقه مثلما حدث لرأفت الهجان وأمثاله ،،،،،،، 
مع خالص ودي وتقديري ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------

